# Louisville,IL.ClayCo.AC.Male.6yrs.N. Has 9 days RescueOnly



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

Louisville,IL.ClayCo.AnimalControl.Male.6yrs.N. Has 9 days.RescueOnly

A*nimal Control message:*
The Good 
Completely vetted.
Being allowed to go to rescue 
Really good disposition
Indoor Family Dog
Since being at Animal Control he has been tested numerous times for food aggression and has shown no issues with that.
Very friendly and social to other dogs, kids, and adults.
Unfortunately:
Animal Control can only send to a rescue because the owners' 6yr. old grandchild (visiting from another state) jumped onto the dogs back & head to "bear hug" the dog from behind while the dog was eating. The dog immediately reacted/turned around with a mouth full of food, pushed the girl back with his mouth. As soon as the dog saw what had jumped on him he immediately let go. Teeth did not break skin. Grandparents (owners) have now turned him in to animal control. 
The grandchild had been allowed to jump and ride on the dog since getting to grandparents' house.

Dog can possibly go to approved foster home until rescue is secured but must be out of animal control facility within (9 days)was initially 10 days. Contact: Amanda at [email protected]. Pic to follow shortly.
"Classic" black/tan B-Day Nov. 8, 2005. Animal Control is EXTREMELY RESCUE 
friendly. Needs options quickly for dog/


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

So..........the kid does something stupid because it wasn't being monitored properly and the dog immediately gets dumped. Where is a smiley showing me pulling my hair out? Bump for the boy whose fault it is not......
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Anja1Blue said:


> So..........the kid does something stupid because it wasn't being monitored properly and the dog immediately gets dumped. Where is a smiley showing me pulling my hair out? Bump for the boy whose fault it is not......


Seriously!!! The poor dog. Who lets their 6 year old jump on a dogs back?!?! Moronic. I might expect a 4 year old to do that, in which case the parents should quickly intervene, but allowing a 6 year old? wow, just wow. I hope the kids reach adulthood.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

And on top of it while the dog is eating!!!! Poor boy has no idea why he is there, how do you dump a dog because you are stupid. Some people should not have kids or dogs 

Any of the IL GSD rescues been contacted?


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is more information about the dog that Amanda the Clay Co. Animal Control Officer sent me.
If someone can open these links and post images please do. My older computer would copy/paste/post pic but w/my MAC images are not opening even trying to attach(anyone know why?) 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://thumbp1-sp2.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_1226102&partid=2&f=837&fid=Inbox
http://thumbp1-sp2.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_1226102&partid=3&f=837&fid=Inbox
http://thumbp1-sp2.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_1226102&partid=4&f=837&fid=Inbox

You can forward this on to anyone. Thanks for all your help. Amanda Keys

Name: Lucky

Breed: German Shepard

Age: 6 Years (November 8, 2005)

Vaccines: Up to date on distemper and lyme due on June 26, 2011
Had a 3 year Rabies due on June 26, 2013

Heartworm Test: Negative on June 26, 2010 Been on heartworm preventive since he was 6 weeks old.

He is very trainable and smart. Hie hips seem to be in really good condition, not slow in getting up or down.
Lucky was caught in a bad situation. He had been playing pretty rough for a couple of days with a 6 year old grand daughter. Owner's fed Lucky and while he was eating the 6 year old jumped on his back from behind. Lucky spun around and caught the 6 year old in the neck with one of his K-9 teeth, it did not brake the skin. Knocked the 6 year old down, then Lucky went over and licked the 6 year old and went back to his food. The owner's did not want him around anymore because the parents of the 6 year old said they would not return until the dog was gone. So they signed Lucky over to Animal Control. I can not adopted him out but I can send him to a rescue. He is a very nice dog. I let him out to play with other big and small dogs and he gets along great with everything. I took his food bowl from him while he was eating and got pretty rough with him and could not get any response out of him. Please help save Lucky.

Contact: Amanda Keys (618) 508-3191 Clay County Animal Control Officer
14400 highway 45
Louisville, IL 62839


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

It kept telling me I did not have permission on the server when I opened the links.


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is another of him


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

vat said:


> Any of the IL GSD rescues been contacted?


Has anyone reached out to local rescues? Poor guy.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

That is being worked on but now he is labeled with a bite history.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't even think that should be labeled a bite.. Not if skin wasn't broken. Especially with it not even being his fault, a freaking 6 year old jumped on his back, what if it was due to pain?! Yes extra care should be placed in adoption but this makes me so angry.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Gee, Grandparents don't manage the kids behavior around the dog. Parents don't manage the kids behavior around the dog. And while the kid is only 6, seems the apples don't fall far from the tree. Stinks for the poor dog though.

Sure hope someone can step up for this poor guy.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

Animal Control has informed me that a GSD rescue called AC and the rescue is interested in helping this boy and they have space!!!!!!! I'm sure the next home the dog is in will not allow anyone to jump onto the dog while it eats. 
A good reminder here for anyone with kids!

I'll post when Lucky is out of AC.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for the updates, *moosematters*!


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

That guys look like my Nero.....bumpity bump bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

do you know what rescue?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Great news, let us know when its a for sure deal.


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

Lucky may leave AC this weekend. Probably by a private party. If not over the weekend,
soon! No worries as yet!
The GSD rescue is really on top of everything for Lucky, as is AC. 
I'll post when Lucky leaves (when I find out).
He will not be falling through the cracks.


----------



## Foster Mon (May 21, 2009)

Lucky will be coming up to rescue in the Chgo area.... This nice boy will find more responsible humans to give him LOVE and a great home. Transport is set for Sunday morn. Amanda Keys at Clay County Animal Control is a wonderful person to work with.
Simply Shepherds Rescue


----------

